# Taxidermists



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a wood duck i managed to harvest this past season and was wondering if anyone knew a few taxidermists in northern Utah that had competitive prices? thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

How farr north are you looking for and how farr south would you drive ?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgeknight8 said:


> I have a wood duck i managed to harvest this past season and was wondering if anyone knew a few taxidermists in northern Utah that had competitive prices? thanks


I don't know what "competitive prices" are. I am under the assumption you get what you pay for. One of the best is TexOBob (Darin Gardner), he is in Kaysville. There are a couple other waterfowl taxidermist here online that do exceptional work. Darin has done quite a few waterfowl and upland game pieces for my home. As for pricing, I dare say he gives me far more than I pay for.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> I don't know what "competitive prices" are. I am under the assumption you get what you pay for. One of the best is TexOBob (Darin Gardner), he is in Kaysville. There are a couple other waterfowl taxidermist here online that do exceptional work. Darin has done quite a few waterfowl and upland game pieces for my home. * As for pricing, I dare say he gives me far more than I pay for.*


I second that...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what "competitive prices" are. I am under the assumption you get what you pay for. One of the best is TexOBob (Darin Gardner), he is in Kaysville. There are a couple other waterfowl taxidermist here online that do exceptional work. Darin has done quite a few waterfowl and upland game pieces for my home. * As for pricing, I dare say he gives me far more than I pay for.*
> ...


3rd that.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

4th that... for the quality we offer, we as bird taxis around here work WAYYYY too cheap!! 


Caveat Emptor.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun does awesome work as well. these two would be getting my birds.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am waiting for a wood duck hen & drake pair & a spek. I left with dairn. Can't wait to get them. From what I see in his show room good work!


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

So to Longgun and Tex, on average how much does a medium size duck run not counting extra variables?


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

if you dont mind me publicly asking that is.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Your going to spend on average around 200 bucks. There are a few quality guys between 150-200. You won't be disappointed with john (longgun), Darin (tex), Brian Snyder, Grant Wilborn and Jeff(stuffinducks)There are a few variable factors with each taxidermist, but all can do a GRAND job.

Do yourself a favor and don't get any birds mounted. It's a sick disease that has no cure!! All it becomes is mortgage size taxidermy bills.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgeknight8 said:


> So to Longgun and Tex, on average how much does a medium size duck run not counting extra variables?


I'm not the cheapest guy in the book, but if you'd like to see my work and price list just go to www.birdfishtaxidermist.com I also have another web sight with a blog at www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com Or, just call me and we'll chat. 801-718-7353


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

$175-$300 here in Oregon probably a 6-9 month wait.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Taxidermy is one of thos things were price shopping will almost certainly end in disaster. DON'T DO IT!!! Shop based on referals, quality and service. If you can visit the shop (Briefly, make it a quick visit. These guys ar trying to make a living. Hanging out with you = 0 profit), and see some of the work first hand, if not check online. Ask for referals, anyone worth their salt will have more than one or two happy customers that will gladly refer them. And finally I shop alot based on service, if the guy blows me off on the phone, he won't be getting another call from me. If their pleasant and want to help, then it's worth persuing further.

You can't look at it like your shopping for house decorations. Your shopping for someone to preseve memories for you. I used to have a room full (cat disaster, don't ask)of mounts that ranged anywhere from $50 to $500, and believe me, it was nothing but heart ache to look at the crappy ones. It's a disservice to the animal, and to you, your efforts, and your memories.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I like a lot of taxidermists work. I have only had 1 quality bird mounted and that was by Snyders taxidermy and he did a outstanding job. I plan on using him again in the future. 

I also had the biggest pintail I've ever seen mounted by some jack wagon in brigham city and he screwed that sucker up big enough that I would feel ashamed to display it at the D.I.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I used a cheap dude once, and well to be honest I wasted those birds! I take all of mine to Tex now, and I have never been disappointed with the results!!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I shopped around based on price once, back in 2004... and this guy was like $10 below a bigger shop in town... So I took a chance. Took him a bufflehead & a lesser scaup. 6-8 months later, I held two of the best pieces of ART I'd ever seen. I still use this guy to this day, and will refer him til he tells me to stop... Darin Gardner (Tex) is my pick. The other guys listed to great work, no doubts there.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Lot of good feedback on this post and congrats on the Woodrow! From what I hear about mounting wood ducks is that they have some of the thinnest skin of all the local ducks. Some guys have described that sewing some areas of the bird as trying to sew wet toilet paper! So, be sure to find the right guy. Do your homework, ask for references-for both work and just as important, customer relations. I have researched and spoken with every taxidermist recommended here in this thread and have chosen a few of them to mount a few birds for me. Without a doubt Jeff Nelson (Stuffinducks) returned the best mounts I have ever had done and was the best taxidermist I have worked with. He was able to capture my ideas that I wanted in each piece while adding just the right amount of artistic greatness where needed. Fantastic Guy! Sliverslinger

Jeff Nelson
www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com
Mobile: 801 310 8042
[email protected]


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Darin you are right, don't start I just got my sons first bird back from Brian snider and now I have three more in the freezer that I have to get done he did a great job...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ducksarmy said:


> Darin you are right, don't start I just got my sons first bird back from Brian snider and now I have three more in the freezer that I have to get done he did a great job...


in time your wife will be complaining to get those dang birds out of there so she can fit more freezer food in. i picked up a small chest freezer that is reserved for my birds and jerky and my ice cream stash. it works great! have a few geese and a handful of ducks in it. need to get some more birds to the taxi, or water tube the birds....


----------

